# Clamps organized!



## Louie10 (10 Jan 2022)

You can never have enough clamps, it's true, I often find that I use up most of my clamps in big glue up's so thought it was time I got them all together and in one place!


----------



## Inspector (10 Jan 2022)

It's a nice start.  

Pete


----------



## mikej460 (10 Jan 2022)

It's a nice tablesaw


----------



## Louie10 (10 Jan 2022)

Inspector said:


> It's a nice start.
> 
> Pete


Thankyou mate, lots more to do!


----------



## Louie10 (10 Jan 2022)

mikej460 said:


> It's a nice tablesaw


Laguna Fusion3, not always this clean I have to say, she got a good clean, hover and oil today.


----------



## Ollie78 (10 Jan 2022)

Far too tidy in there. A bit off topic but how do you find the overhead crown guard in day to day use ? I am considering one of them to go on my much older and inferior table saw.

Ollie


----------



## kinverkid (10 Jan 2022)

A smashing start. Now triple that and add one for the baker and you still won't have enough.


----------



## Doug B (11 Jan 2022)

Just a thought but if you cut slots in your timber just oversize the thickness of the bars the clamps will simply sit on the timber & be easier to remove & replace, also the bar is then against the wall.
This is one of mine made years ago from an off cut of 3x2


----------



## Louie10 (11 Jan 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> Far too tidy in there. A bit off topic but how do you find the overhead crown guard in day to day use ? I am considering one of them to go on my much older and inferior table saw.
> 
> Ollie


Hi Ollie just back from work, it does draw most dust not all, its built like a German tiger tank, it's very easy to adjust but it's always in the way, often it's tricky to see and use your push sticks so yes much safer and healthier but at a cost, would I advise? Yes I would still purchase the crown guard again. Hope that helps. Louie


----------



## Ollie78 (11 Jan 2022)

Louie10 said:


> Hi Ollie just back from work, it does draw most dust not all, its built like a German tiger tank, it's very easy to adjust but it's always in the way, often it's tricky to see and use your push sticks so yes much safer and healthier but at a cost, would I advise? Yes I would still purchase the crown guard again. Hope that helps. Louie



Cheers Louie10

Good to know it works and is built well, I know its going to be in the way but has to be better than the old school riving knife mounted thing that I took off or the nothing I have now.

Ollie


----------



## Louie10 (11 Jan 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> Cheers Louie10
> 
> Good to know it works and is built well, I know its going to be in the way but has to be better than the old school riving knife mounted thing that I took off or the nothing I have now.
> 
> Ollie


Yes it's well built Ollie and I bought it from Axminster tools, I believe they still stock that product. Yes the dust hood fixed to the riving knife is poor this will be a major improvement. It's heavy Ollie when it arrives, I remember when the box arrived at my workshop, I was shocked at the weight of the boom arm.


----------



## Louie10 (11 Jan 2022)

Doug B said:


> Just a thought but if you cut slots in your timber just oversize the thickness of the bars the clamps will simply sit on the timber & be easier to remove & replace, also the bar is then against the wall.
> This is one of mine made years ago from an off cut of 3x2
> 
> View attachment 126565


I was looking at this today, clever way and better than the way I have my clamps, I think a nice project for the weekend.


----------



## MARK.B. (11 Jan 2022)

Nice tidy job on the racking Louie

Doug B I have one of those saws up on the wall  belonged to my Grandad who died before i was born , inherited from my Dad who had it in his shop/garage/storage then up above the double doors of his new shop for donkey's years till the day he died .


----------



## Louie10 (12 Jan 2022)

MARK.B. said:


> Nice tidy job on the racking Louie
> 
> Doug B I have one of those saws up on the wall  belonged to my Grandad who died before i was born , inherited from my Dad who had it in his shop/garage/storage then up above the double doors of his new shop for donkey's years till the day he died .


Thankyou pal for the kind words, I like the shop tidy as much as possible, louie


----------



## Doug B (12 Jan 2022)

@MARK.B. mine came from a lovely old boy called Ian, I’ve done work for him for 40 years now & he in his eighties, a few years ago he was having a clear out in his garage & gave me a few things including the saw, I imagine the saw must have been his dads as Ian wasn’t into woodwork at all


----------

